# Snake Church???



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/sunday-night/features/article/-/18129594/deadly-obsession/

Freaked me out :/


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 28, 2013)

If they want to mess around with deadly Snakes and end up dying because of it, so be it. People like that will never learn...
It's more disturbing that a percentage of the Snakes that they use are taken from the wild and nothing is done about it.


----------



## MesseNoire (Jul 28, 2013)

Lost me at "recruited from facebook".....


----------



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm mainly bothered about them using snakes in a stupid and perverse way. Them dying is purely their own stupidity.


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 28, 2013)

Uh man that's weird :/
Outlawed in all states but west Virginia -_-


----------



## rockethead (Jul 28, 2013)

like all pop up churches[nothing to do with anything just want cash from you and any others idoits that believe there crap


----------



## Wilfred (Jul 28, 2013)

That was a good lol


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 28, 2013)

Was tht the show on tv tonight????they grabbed a snake from under the rock and after they pulled it out the snake popped out an egg.they deserve to get tagged


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 28, 2013)

"Sorry Homer, I was born a snake handler and I'll die a snake handler"


----------



## Thyla (Jul 28, 2013)

Documented just under 100 cases of deaths from these snakes. Evolution at it's best...

EDIT: Funny looking Ball Python at 10:26


----------



## justin91 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I watched that. Whole time I was just saying "stupid red necks, deserve every bite they get".

The bit that annoyed me was the snake they grabbed under the rock that was laying eggs.. ***. No respect for the animals at all.


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 28, 2013)

Watching it made me feel ill.


----------



## spud_meister (Jul 28, 2013)

The whole thing must stress the hell out of the snakes. One guy they had on there mentioned snaked often end up with broken ribs and vertebrae from being tossed in the air. Those people are idiots.


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep, that's religion for you. A bunch of evil whacks hiding behind a facade of purity.


----------



## Flexxx (Jul 29, 2013)

I watched this lastnight on tv, very strange people. lets burn our face and hands with candles and a blowtorch, then throw some rattlesnakes around till we get bit and die. claiming animal cruelty towards snakes is ok because god said so


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 29, 2013)

TNT78 said:


> Yep, that's religion for you. A bunch of evil whacks hiding behind a facade of purity.



A bit like the INTERNET !!! .I use it religiously . :lol:


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 31, 2013)

That is so twisted. Completely logical :S Poor snakes


----------



## harlemrain (Jul 31, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------

